# Another great MN season with family and friends!!



## scotty5-18 (Jul 15, 2009)

With the growing population of the wild turkey in MN, I have been able to enjoy this great season with family and friends yet again and wow did we have another great spring in the "turkey woods". Hope you enjoy a few harvest pics as well as a few photos from the blind.


----------



## scotty5-18 (Jul 15, 2009)

few more pics....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pictures. Love first one with the toms right out side the blind. Those are three slobs!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the last one with the ruffed grouse!! thatsamazing!!! NIce work!


----------



## scotty5-18 (Jul 15, 2009)

We had been talking to the land owner and he was saying how this grouse comes up onto his deck and he can actually pick it up. We went to get into the vehicle and the grouse came running out from behind the garage. pretty neat.


----------

